# Need to remove squabs & parents from balcony!



## pheazoid (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi everyone! I desperately need some advice. 

We were nice enough to allow feral pigeons to roost and hatch on one balcony of our apartment since we had no idea of the mess, dirt, and poop they'd create. Our mistake, but oh well, that's life.

I've waited for the squabs to be old enough to fly confidently, and they're 35 days old. Just today I caught the mother roosting on another nest she created with 2 eggs. I removed the eggs, but the whole family keeps returning to the balcony to hang out. I've been shooing them away all day long.

I'm concerned because our balcony has many nooks and crannies which would seem ideal in their eyes. I don't want them around because my 19 month old son likes to play on the balcony and I'm so sick of the poop and cleaning.

If I keep chasing them away, will they eventually just give up and find another place to roost?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they should if you are regular with shooing. if possible get rid of the nesting crannies if possible. also someone may be feeding them that lives near by, which does not help with the loitering.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

They sell plastic hawks and owls you can try to place on your balcony that will scare them off. It wouldn't need to be permanent. Just till they get the idea this isn't an ok/ safe place to nest anymore and they will find another. Thank you for waiting till the babies were grown!


----------

